# Miter Saw Input Please



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I think I'm going way overboard on this table. I'm wanting to put caster wheels on it so I can roll it out of the garage when cutting. So I was going for the super duper extra sturdy style.

Do you guys think I could tone it down and still be sturdy enough to roll around the yard and whatnot.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

I had something similar once. Changed it too 3 independent sections. All on casters. More flexibility. I also added drawers to each section. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

That thing is going to weight 300+ lbs. I would tone it down to 2x4 legs and base and add some 45deg angles or plywood on the back and sides to keep it stiff. Going 10' wide and 3' deep is going to waste some plywood. 1/2" plywood for just shy of a 3' span is going to sag.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Mine has eight casters. I can move it around just enough to get whatever fell behind it then move it back in place. Roll it around the yard? NOT!!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

MT....love your set up!! How are you liking that Hitachi?? gb


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> MT....love your set up!! How are you liking that Hitachi?? gb


I like it. Mostly for cross cuts and angles. I haven't had the need for bevels, so I can't say.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Did you make the router table? Details please


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

WildThings said:


> Did you make the router table? Details please


Two pieces of 3/4 inch mdf glued together with Formica laminated on the top. Rockler insert plate.

Pretty easy project...and portable.


----------

